# Charge par intermittences iPad air



## Coxparty57 (16 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à tous.

Depuis aujourd'hui la charge de mon iPad Air bloqué sur 25% et le flash de charge apparaît et disparaît.

Cela se produit aussi bien sur secteur que branché à mon MacBook Pro.

J'ai essayé trois câbles différents.

Aidez moi!!!


----------



## lineakd (17 Avril 2015)

@Coxparty57, soit le bienvenu!
Si ta tablette est encore sous garantie, un appel à l'assistance d'apple pourrait servir.


----------



## Gigino (28 Mai 2015)

A peu près le même problème...je ne suis pas encore bloqué mais la connexion s'établit difficilement entre le câble et le connecteur femelle de mon iPad air. Ca prend la charge une fois sur 10 lorsque je connecte (parfois la charge débute puis s'interrompt), et ça semble empirer rapidement. J'utilise bien le chargeur 12W et j'ai testé deux câbles différents pour le même mauvais résultat.

As-tu résolu ton problème ?
D'autres ont-il le même ?

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire et je redoute la panne bloquante...


----------

